
What is the best framework/language to build webapps as fast as possible? - deniswsrosa
I had some really good experience with groovy&#x2F;grails in the past. I really like how the language is simple and how it could quickly generate the front end for simple CRUD apps. Are there other better options nowadays?
======
znpy
I came here to tell you that I have wonderful memories of groovy+grails. I
used it at version 1.3.7 IIRC.

Last time I tried, version 3.something, gradle was in the middle and things
that used to be simple had become complicated.

So... Dunno.

I'd probably invest time in Django.

------
benologist
I have written something to help build web apps faster - but it's not really a
framework it's kind of like "WordPress for web apps". WordPress provides an
interface for users and a CMS so you focus on your blog posts.

With my software all the user accounts, organizations, subscriptions, a
complete Stripe Connect platform, all the stuff that accompanies a web app or
SaaS is ready for your web app, which you can write in any stack and it's
going to be much smaller without those things.

[https://userdashboard.github.io](https://userdashboard.github.io)

